# Someone looking into voice recording...



## Miranda (Sep 12, 2013)

What kind of recording equipment would you want? What kinds of software?

I run a website that may require voice acting, what sort of equipment would have high-quality results? Nothing is worse than shitty sound effects.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 12, 2013)

If all you're doing is voice acting then you don't really need any fancy software. Just some basic stuff. I would recommend Audacity because it's incredibly easy to use and it has a few plug-ins that come with it that you can use to edit a bit.

For the actual recording you're going to need a decent microphone. I would recommend a Blue Microphones Snowball. It's pretty cheap (only costs around $100 USD) and you will get professional sounding recordings.

Download for Audacity: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
Information on Blue Microphones Snowball: http://bluemic.com/snowball/


----------



## Nanakisan (Sep 13, 2013)

I can vouch for the snowballs power. There is a guy who visits the mumble i am in. His voice is incredibly clear and very well defined. He uses the snowball so yeah for $70 plus shipping its worth it.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 30, 2013)

I just use the headphones that come with my gaming headset 
wouldnt rccomend it if u actually care about quality and not quantity when it comes to music


----------



## Zenia (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a Blue Snowball. It is really nice, and I noticed a major upgrade in quality from what I was using before. Though I would also get a pop screen. For software, I just use Audacity.


----------

